# How To set up DDR3 1333 Ram in my Gigabyte G41M - Combo motherboard



## policeba (Apr 16, 2014)

I recently purchased a Gigabyte G41M - Combo motherboard and a EVM DDR3 2gb 1333 Ram , but am unable to use the ram on my board , when i install the ram i get long beeps so thinking that maybe the Ram is not working i have tried  other DRR3 ram from my fran but it was the same case and yes i did install the RAM at the given DDR3 Ram slot. I googled and searched for the answer but i was unable to get any specific answer's . Some for the suggest answers were to Update the BIOS which i haven't. Second suggested answer was that i have to overclock to make Specified DDR3 1333 Ram to work on my board.

I would be highly grateful if the knowledgeable members from Digit community help me out here, to install the RAM. if i have to update my BIOS or if i have to overclock my Mboard, if its to be overclocked can u guys guide me how to do it in a step by step basis(if possible with screenshots) cause i have never tried overclocking and will my board be safe if i have to overclock it . 

*** I have enclosed a cpuz screen shot images of my system specification. for more detailed info 

~~~~*Thanks in advance*~~~~~         
*imageshack.com/a/img838/6614/9uyb.jpg


----------



## patkim (Apr 17, 2014)

From the snapshot you seem to already have DDR2 RAM installed
Do you get long beeps when it's only DDR3 RAM installed  or are you trying to run the system with both DDR2 and DDR3 inserted in the appropriate slots? 
Both DDR2 & 3  simultaneously are not  supported.


----------



## policeba (Apr 17, 2014)

patkim said:


> From the snapshot you seem to already have DDR2 RAM installed
> Do you get long beeps when it's only DDR3 RAM installed  or are you trying to run the system with both DDR2 and DDR3 inserted in the appropriate slots?
> Both DDR2 & 3  simultaneously are not  supported.



Thanks for replying.
yes i get long beeps when it is only DDR3 installed
no i am not trying to run both DDR2 and DDR3 simultaneously, it happens when i run DDR3 only, it works fine with just DDR2.


----------



## patkim (Apr 17, 2014)

Apparently EVM module is not listed under verified RAM list for this board *download.gigabyte.asia/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_ga-g41m-combo.pdf 
and specs mention that 1333Mhz speed is possible under overclocked condition. Still I think  it should basically run at lower speed unless in a rare cases it's a totally unsupported RAM by this board (the particular RAM model you have bought )
 check if your friends DDR3 that you tried is in the list as well?

With DDR2  boot to BIOS and load fail safe defaults and later insert with DDR3 and see it if works.

Am not expert here.. but with DDR2 when it boots, can you also try under clocking (lowering) the  FSB speed to 1066 Mhz (if that's allowed) and see  if DDR3 gets detected


----------



## policeba (Apr 23, 2014)

patkim said:


> Am not expert here.. but with DDR2 when it boots, can you also try under clocking (lowering) the  FSB speed to 1066 Mhz (if that's allowed) and see  if DDR3 gets detected


 
ok i tried load fail safe defaults but its not working, i guess its my particular ram that is is not compatible with the board, i think the best option would be to buy from the list of RAMs given, any suggestions for 4GB ram (not expensive ones though),. and btw i am confused about over clocking and under clocking, does it mean that i have to change some settings in the bios or does the Bios automatically change the settings for me. thanks


----------



## quicky008 (Apr 23, 2014)

Corsair value select rams are not only reliable but are also quite inexpensive-i think they will be compatible with your motherboard too.There's no need to alter the clock speeds of your cpu/ram etc so that your memory modules are detected properly-just leave them at their default values and check whether it works or not.And make sure that there's no problem with your motherboard before you go for a new 4gb module -its advisable to test it with a ddr3 module from a well known brand(such as corsair,transcend,kingston,gskill etc) in order to determine whether its really a compatibility issue that is preventing your existing EVM ram from being detected by the motherboard or not.If the motherboard itself is faulty,buying a new ram won't be of any use.


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Apr 23, 2014)

I have the same motherboard
My ram shows near 615MHz but runs 1333MHz dual channel
Don't buy  a ram with single channel transfer of 1333 and get dual channel which outputs the ½ of 1333 from each side (front and back) and it'll work


----------



## arnabbiswasalsodeep (Apr 23, 2014)

Also I have only one stick of 4gb ram from kingston


----------

